# (résolut)[EMERGE]Désinstaller un package + tite question

## netix

Bonjour à tous   :Wink: 

Voilà je suis un petit nouveau sous gentoo, j'essaye d'apprendre au fur et à mesure comment pouvoir gérer ma station de  travail et je trouve ça vraiment passionant  :Smile: .

J'ai installé KDE que je trouve un peu lourd finalement, et dont la moitié des logiciels ne me servent/serviront pas. Je souhaite donc désinstaller l'ensemble de kde mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour désintaller tout proprement, des petits conseils ?   :Confused: 

Puis j'avais une petite question à propos des DE, WM, FM .... Un DE est il un windows managers + file managers ou cela va plus loin ? Je souhaiterais installer un WM léger comme fluxbox ou e17 pour avoir un DE ultra light mais est ce qu'il me "manquera" juste un files manager ?

Merci d'avance, même si c'est vrai que ces questions ne sont pas les plus intéressantes   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: Tout est oki à présent   :Wink: Last edited by netix on Thu Jan 17, 2008 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge -C ton_package

emerge --deep --ask --verbose --depclean

emerge --deep --update --newuse world

revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue parmi nous, 

Félicitations pour ton titre, c'est assez rare de nos jours  :Wink: 

Pour tes questions sur les DE, WM and CO je te renvoie dans un premier temps sur wikipedia, tu y trouveras une première explication. C'est ici <--clic

Sous gentoo, les devs ont réalisé un énorme travail pour offrir le choix d'installer KDE dans ça version mammouth, comme c'est le cas dans la plus part des distributions, ou alors une version de kde qui installe au début que le minimum vital de KDE, et à toi ensuite d'installer les softs de kde un par un suivant tes choix. Le nom de cet ebuild je ne le connais pas, mais un Kdeïste tel que Temet ou un autre te renseignera bien mieux que moi. Exemple pour gnome : 

-gnome : la version diplodocus

-gnome-light : la version minimale de gnome (pas de jeux, d'accessoires etcetcetc)

Pour les autres environnements de bureaux je passe la main la main à un autre.

Au plaisir de te revoir sur fgo.

linuxement votre <-- ça le fait.

----------

## netix

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Salut et bienvenue parmi nous, 
> 
> Félicitations pour ton titre, c'est assez rare de nos jours 
> 
> Pour tes questions sur les DE, WM and CO je te renvoie dans un premier temps sur wikipedia, tu y trouveras une première explication. C'est ici <--clic
> ...

 

Wah merci  :Very Happy: 

En fait j'ai installé KDE via la commande  *Quote:*   

> emerge -av kde-meta

  pour avoir le système complet. Maintenant je me rend compte que c'est un peu du "gachis" d'avoir d'un côté un système customisé et d'installer ce gros machin un peu trop gadget   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

XavierMiller t'a listé la suite de commande t'assurant un système propre (et sans dépendance orpheline) après la suppression d'un logiciel (dans ton cas kde). Je te conseille la lecture d'un chapitre de la Bible Gentoo pour comprendre ce que tu fais (et te repentir de ne pas l'avoir ouverte plus tôt  :Laughing:  ).

Concernant la différence entre Desktop Environment (DE) et Window Manager (WM), elle relève de la métonymie.  :Very Happy:  Un DE contient un WM mais aussi tout un tas d'autres logiciels (un gestionnaire de fichiers mais aussi des outils de configuration, un éditeur de texte, une calculatrice, etc.).

Tu peux être intéressé par Xfce qui est une DE léger (et français  :Very Happy:  ). En encore plus léger, il existe ROX. Si tu optes pour un gestionnaire de fenêtre (Fluxbox a bonne presse parmi les Gentooistes), tu voudras aussi probablement installer un gestionnaire de fichiers. Que dirais-tu de Thunar ? C'est le gestionnaire de fichiers de Xfce.  :Wink:  À moins que tu ne préfère ROX-Filer.  :Wink: 

----------

## netix

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> XavierMiller t'a listé la suite de commande t'assurant un système propre (et sans dépendance orpheline) après la suppression d'un logiciel (dans ton cas kde). Je te conseille la lecture d'un chapitre de la Bible Gentoo pour comprendre ce que tu fais (et te repentir de ne pas l'avoir ouverte plus tôt  ).
> 
> Concernant la différence entre Desktop Environment (DE) et Window Manager (WM), elle relève de la métonymie.  Un DE contient un WM mais aussi tout un tas d'autres logiciels (un gestionnaire de fichiers mais aussi des outils de configuration, un éditeur de texte, une calculatrice, etc.).
> 
> Tu peux être intéressé par Xfce qui est une DE léger (et français  ). En encore plus léger, il existe ROX. Si tu optes pour un gestionnaire de fenêtre (Fluxbox a bonne presse parmi les Gentooistes), tu voudras aussi probablement installer un gestionnaire de fichiers. Que dirais-tu de Thunar ? C'est le gestionnaire de fichiers de Xfce.  À moins que tu ne préfère ROX-Filer. 

 

Coucou !

Alors j'ai déjà utilisé xfce4 avec thunar ( j'ai eu un ptit message d'erreur sans conséquences entre thunar et xfce4 c'était un peu embêtant mais bon ^^ ). Je ne l'ai pas trouvé assez personnalisable graphiquement, car je souhaitais pouvoir customiser à fond mon bureau, c'est pour ça que je visais les WM.

Et pour la désinstallation je testerai ça ce soir quand j'aurais la patte sur le laptop. D'ailleurs le terme désinstallation est il approprié ? Je ne voudrais pas choquer mes camarades gentooistes  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

@Mickael : Temet il n'a jamais désinstallé KDE non plus  :Very Happy: 

Avec kde-meta, c'est normal que tu aies 10 fois trop de softs. Il fallait passer par un startkde. Mauvais choix.

Mais tu peux tester Gnome. Le meilleur DE est celui qui te convient.

(le truc à faire, c'était un "demerge --record" avant d'installer KDE)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *netix wrote:*   

> Alors j'ai déjà utilisé xfce4 avec thunar ( j'ai eu un ptit message d'erreur sans conséquences entre thunar et xfce4 c'était un peu embêtant mais bon ^^ ). Je ne l'ai pas trouvé assez personnalisable graphiquement, car je souhaitais pouvoir customiser à fond mon bureau, c'est pour ça que je visais les WM.

 

Pour une personnalisation à outrance, le mieux semble être FVWM... mais il faut s'accrocher pour le personnaliser (tout à base de fichiers texte d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre). Tu peux voir ici quelques écrans de Gentooistes utilisant ce gestionnaire de fenêtres.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Comme l'a dit Temet, pour un KDE minimaliste, il te suffit de passer par le paquetage kdebase-startkde.

Pour ma part, utilisant principalement KDE @ home, j'installe :

- kdebase-startkde => Pour avoir le minimum syndical de KDE

- konsole => Une console bien intégrée à KDE

- kicker + kmenuedit => Le "menu" de KDE, kmenuedit pour pouvoir le modifier

- konqueror => Gestionnaire de fichier de KDE

- kmix => Mixeur son de KDE

- kxkb => Pour régler le clavier dans KDE (Juste pour avoir mon numlock d'activer dans KDE ... je sais on peut faire autrement  :Wink: )

- k3b => Logiciel de gravure de KDE

- kpdf => Lecteur de PDF pour KDE

- kedit/kwrite => Editeur texte pour KDE 

- ark => archiveur  

...

J'installe paquet par paquet pour n'avoir que ce dont j'ai besoin.

En général une fois lancé, mon KDE + le système prennent moins d'une centaine de Mo  :Smile: 

Rajouter les plug-ins pour konqueror est assez intéressant, pour avoir toutes les options contextuelles.

L'une des raisons que j'aime Gentoo, la possibilité, même avec KDE et GNOME d'avoir un environnement qui vous convient  :Smile: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## netix

Merci pour les renseignements sur KDE   :Very Happy: 

Mais je vais me tourner vers quelque chose de plus léger   :Embarassed: 

@Magic Banana, je vais regarder pour FVWM  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

Tu ne perd rien en terme de fonctionnalité si tu utilise un environnement léger. On est de toute façon capable de tout faire via le terminal.

Les fonctionnalités sont juste moins accessibles pour une personne n'utilisant qu'un environnement graphique.

Il te faut aussi plus de temps pour configurer ton environnement graphique léger. Mais les environnements graphiques légers te permettent une meilleure personnalisation (je trouve). 

C'est à prescrire aussi lorsque l'on en  a marre de windows  (c'etait mon cas  :Mr. Green:  )

Cela depend aussi des performances de la machine. Je me rappelle qu'avec fluxbox + conky + 1 term, je n'avais que 23 MO de RAM utilisées.

----------

## ps

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Il te faut aussi plus de temps pour configurer ton environnement graphique léger. Mais les environnements graphiques légers te permettent une meilleure personnalisation (je trouve).

 

Pas nécessairement, pour avoir un environment ultra-minimaliste, rapide et simple;

openbox + pypanel + ipager + feh + rox + obconf + obmenu + menumaker

Ils émeregent très rapidement, et ils veulent que très peu de configuration.

----------

## geekounet

 *ps wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Il te faut aussi plus de temps pour configurer ton environnement graphique léger. Mais les environnements graphiques légers te permettent une meilleure personnalisation (je trouve). 
> 
> Pas nécessairement, pour avoir un environment ultra-minimaliste, rapide et simple;
> 
> openbox + pypanel + ipager + feh + rox + obconf + obmenu + menumaker
> ...

 

Tout ça mis à bout à bout, ça fini par être plus lourd qu'un desktop genre KDE où tout est intégré et utilise les mêmes libs partagées  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Personnellement je trouve KDE très léger un peu plus de 100mo au démarrage avec tout de lancé (client IM, SKIM...) c'est très peu pour un desktop aussi complet ! Fait dire que je revient de Gnome, lui la moindre installation c'est + 300mo au démarrage et comme c'est plein de fuites de mémoire tu arrive à 700mo après 24 heures !

Sinon pour mon installation de KDE j'ai ouvert les ebuilds *-meta et j'ai pioché dedans les applis qui m'interaissais, que j'ai ensuite installés individuellement

----------

## ps

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tout ça mis à bout à bout, ça fini par être plus lourd qu'un desktop genre KDE où tout est intégré et utilise les mêmes libs partagées 

 

Je ne crois pas, puisque sur mon 'rig' c'est 2 heures pour "emerge kdelibs" seulement.

Alors que ce que j'offre à titre de suggestion prends une demi heure pour émerger et configurer.  

Mais voila que nous sommes libre de choisir.

Salutations.

----------

## netix

ploup à tous,

J'ai suivis la méthode de XavierMiller, mais j'ai remarqué dans les derniers packages lors du emerge --uDN world qu'il y avait un package "kde-base/kwin". Est ce normal ou n'ai je pas désinstaller correctement ?

J'avais alors fais un emerge -C kde-meta

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais tu peux tester Gnome. Le meilleur DE est celui qui te convient.

 

Woua, lire ça de la part d'un temet habituellement extremiste (bah un peu quand même hein  :Wink:  ) ça fait plaisir

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @Mickael : Temet il n'a jamais désinstallé KDE non plus 
> 
> Mais tu peux tester Gnome. Le meilleur DE est celui qui te convient.
> 
> 

 

ouais....je sais Temet, mais comment qu'il s'appelle l'équivalent kde de gnome-light.

----------

## xaviermiller

kikoolol ?

----------

## Mickael

rhaaaa je viens de comprendre ton poste Temet, et en lisant la doc ça aide aissi :

emerge kdebase-startkde.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

@netix : "emerge -C kde-meta" va te virer juste le paquet kde-meta, donc en fait rien du tout!!!!

Le mieux est à la limite de regarder le log de emerge et de virer TOUS les paquets que t'as installés à partir de kde-meta.

Je suis sous le XP du taf là donc je ne peux pas trop te dire ou le trouver...

@truc : en général ma connerie extrêmiste est en réponse à une connerie extrêmiste ... mais de l'autre extrême  :Wink: 

@Mickael : sorry j'avais pas vu la question :/

Mais sinon faut regarder là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-config.xml - section "Installer KDE avec les paquets séparés" et partie "Si vous voulez une installation de base de KDE, installez le paquet kdebase-startkde. Vous pourrez ensuite installer les autres applications KDE au cas par cas."  :Wink: 

EDIT : oh pinaise j'ai passé les 2000 posts moi o_O". Mickael, t'es pas loin! :p

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vous pourrez ensuite installer les autres applications KDE au cas par cas."

 

c'est-à-dire "au K par K"  :Wink: 

bon, m'en vais troller ailleurs   :Arrow:  []

----------

## nico_calais

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Personnellement je trouve KDE très léger un peu plus de 100mo au démarrage avec tout de lancé (client IM, SKIM...) c'est très peu pour un desktop aussi complet ! Fait dire que je revient de Gnome, lui la moindre installation c'est + 300mo au démarrage et comme c'est plein de fuites de mémoire tu arrive à 700mo après 24 heures !
> 
> Sinon pour mon installation de KDE j'ai ouvert les ebuilds *-meta et j'ai pioché dedans les applis qui m'interaissais, que j'ai ensuite installés individuellement

 

hum...là je matte ma memoire chez moi avec gnome . J'ai un peu plus de 200 MO de pris,  et ça fait 4 jours que j'ai pas rebooté et j'en suis toujours même point.

----------

## netix

ploup

J'ai donc installé fluxbox hier, et j'ai refais un emerge --deep --update --newuse world avec mon nouvel USE qu'un gentooist m'a passé. Au début c'était car je n'avais pas activer les supports jpeg et png   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: .

Donc j'ai fais l'emerge et ce matin en redémarrant ma machine, oh joie cela marche mais ! car il y a  un mais, j'ai un problème de souris. En effet ma souris USB et mon touchpad ne marchent plus alors que hier avant l'emerge -DuN world je n'avais pas ce soucis   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *netix wrote:*   

>  mon nouvel USE qu'un gentooist m'a passé.

 

Et il t'aurais pas filé son INPUT_DEVICES ou bien tu l'aurais pas effacé par mégarde dans ton make.conf?

----------

## netix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *netix wrote:*    mon nouvel USE qu'un gentooist m'a passé. 
> 
> Et il t'aurais pas filé son INPUT_DEVICES ou bien tu l'aurais pas effacé par mégarde dans ton make.conf?

 

Hehe j'y ai pensé mais non j'ai toujours le même INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

EDITION:

En tuant mon serveur X j'ai pu voir ça afficher. Peut être pourrez vous m'aider. Je trouve aussi bizarre le "modules/input//mouse_drv.so"

 *Quote:*   

> (==)Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: indefined symbol: MiPointer
> 
> GetMotionEvents
> ...

 

Je rappel que c'était après un emerge -DuN world

Merci d'avance

----------

## Dieppe

Ça peut pas venir de ton xorg.conf, section "InputDevice", option "device" ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

le double slash ça arrive c'est pas grave

```
cd /usr///////////////////////////////portage
```

-> Ça marche   :Laughing: 

Pour ton problème j'essaierai plutôt de reemerger xf86-input-mouse (emerge -a1 xf86-input-mouse) sans oublier un petit revdep-rebuild --ask

----------

